# Neglected composers game round 2, March 18-??



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A bit different this time. Each member may again nominate one (yes, just one) composer this round, starting now. Nominations must include dates of birth and death, a very short rationale of why the composer deserves better -- just a sentence or two, please -- and a couple of works with YouTube or similar links if possible.

In addition each member may vote for one or two prior nominations. Here's the list; musical examples and more information can be found in the Round 1 thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/47997-neglected-composers-game-round.html . Of course any new nominations can be voted for as well, but not by the nominator.

Anton Stepanovich Arensky (1861-1906)
Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga (1806-1826)
William Sterndale Bennet (1816-1875)
Frank Bridge (1879-1941)
Francesco Cavalli (1602-1676)
Ernest Chausson (1855-1899)
Muzio Clementi (1752-1832)
Edison Denisov (1929-1996)
Ignacy Feliks Dobrzyński (1807-1867)
Alexander Fesca (1820-1849)
Gian Francesco Malipiero (1882-1973)
Erkki Melartin (1875-1937)
Giacomo Meyerbeer (1791-1864)
Ottorino Respighi (1879-1936)
Ernst Toch (1887-1964)
Henryk Wieniawski (1835-1880)

So you can make a new nomination, vote for one or two prior nominations, or both. But you only get one turn this round, and all your actions must be included in a single post. Round 2 now begins.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm voting for two prior nominations: Clementi and Respighi. These two Italians* are only known for a small handful of pieces...their larger bodies of work deserve more attention.

*However, Clementi spent most of his life in England. So I'm not sure which country gets to claim him...


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

My votes: Arriaga and Bridge. I was very impressed by their music.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

My votes go to *Denisov* and *Malipiero*, two unjustly forgotten greats of the 20th century.

I will nominate *Charles Villiers Stanford* (1852-1924), a once celebrated Irish composer, music teacher, and conductor that has sadly fallen out of favor. Stanford has often been dismissed as a German imitator and an unoriginal fabricator of "Brahmsian" music. A brief investigation of his music, however, reveals his Celtic roots as well as an intense individuality. This combining of German and Celtic traditions to create an integrated idiom was instrumental in establishing an English style upon which the next generation of British composer could build. In his article on Stanford for the New Grove, Frederick Hudson writes, "_Stanford's name is linked with those of Charles H. H. Parry, Walter Parratt, and Edward Elgar in referring to the late 19th century renaissance in English music. It is arguable that Stanford made the greatest contribution to this renaissance, and that the labels of "Victorian" and "Edwardian" apply less to his music than to that of the others._"

*Recommended listening:*
_Requiem_: 



_Stabat Mater_: 



_Songs of the Sea_: 



Symphony No. 3, "_The Irish_": 



Symphony No. 7: 



_Concert Variations_ for Piano and Orchestra: 



Piano Concerto No. 3: 



Cello Concerto: 




There are just a few of my favorites. Be sure to check out his organ sonatas as well.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Meyerbeer and Chausson.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

I nominate *Alfredo Catalani* (19 June 1854 - 7 August 1893)

Opera-composer and friend of Arturo Toscanini (Toscanini was an admirer of his work). He died an early death caused by tuberculosis. I admire him most for his very colorful orchestration.

Famous Works: 
-La Wally, a truly beautiful opera and actually with an early feminist message (women HAVE to vote for Catalani ). It has a shooting contest too and as we all know, shooting contests are an indispensable ingredient for lesser known masterpieces (Der Freischütz)

-Dance of the Waternymphs from the opera Loreley

La Wally "Eben ne andro Lontana"





La Wally complete opera:





Dance of the waternymphs (conducted by Toscanini)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Current listing, with votes:

Anton Stepanovich Arensky (1861-1906)
Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga (1806-1826) - 1
William Sterndale Bennet (1816-1875)
Frank Bridge (1879-1941) - 1
*Alfredo Catalani (1854-1893)
Francesco Cavalli (1602-1676)
Ernest Chausson (1855-1899) - 1
Muzio Clementi (1752-1832) - 1
Edison Denisov (1929-1996) - 1
Ignacy Feliks Dobrzynski (1807-1867)
Alexander Fesca (1820-1849)
Gian Francesco Malipiero (1882-1973) - 1
Erkki Melartin (1875-1937)
Giacomo Meyerbeer (1791-1864) - 1
Ottorino Respighi (1879-1936) - 1
*Charles Villiers Stanford (1852-1924)
Ernst Toch (1887-1964)
Henryk Wieniawski (1835-1880)
*New, nominated this round.

Remember, you can vote for anybody already nominated when you take your turn, including new nominations.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Arensky and Chausson.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

How much time do I get to listen to al the presented works? Because beside my own nomination and Clementi I don't know any of the works


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

I vote for Anton Arensky and Ottorino Respighi.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I would like to nominate Irish composer John Field (1782-1837). He is well known as possibly being the father of the nocturne. He studied in London with Clementi and travelled Europe performing as a pianist. His nocturnes are seriously neglected and deserve for loving. The one I have posted is very sweet but some are more stormy. He also wrote four sonatas that are pleasant pieces.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I'll vote for Chausson.

I'll nominate Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778 - 1837). Hummel was an Austrian composer and pianist whose piano works were held in very high regard. His book, _A Complete Theoretical and Practical Course of Instruction on the Art of Playing the Piano Forte_, was considered an important standard well into the 19th century. He influenced Mendelssohn, Schumann, Liszt, and Chopin, and in fact, Chopin modeled his concertos on Hummel's.

_Major Works_:

Trio for Violin, Violoncello, and Piano No. 6 in E major
Concerto for Piano No. 2 in A minor
Quintet for Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello and Bass in E♭minor
Concerto for Piano No. 3 in B minor
Trumpet Concerto
Piano Sonata No. 6 in D


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Nominate Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745), a Baroque composer much appreciated by Bach and other contemporaries. At his death, unfortunately, his works were locked away as valuable court possessions and rediscovered only in 1863 by Smetana. The times were not yet ripe for his music, and it was forgotten again until the 1950s. Almost all his extant works have been recorded now, several multiple times.

Probably his most popular works are his six virtuosic Trio Sonatas. Here's No. 5 in F major.




The others, and most of his religious music, can be easily found on YouTube.

In addition to the nomination, I'll cast votes for Arriaga and Hummel.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I vote for Chausson, his Symphony was a favourite of mine for a while.

I nominate Masao Ohki (1901-1971). Japanese composer, but worked as an engineer and studied music in his spare time. His music was influenced by the bamboo flute. He believed that music was capable of affecting Society, and strove to make music to help people towards happiness.

His major works are:
Symphony No. 5 "Hiroshima": 



Japanese Rhapsody:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Current listing:

Anton Stepanovich Arensky (1861-1906) - 2
Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga (1806-1826) - 2
William Sterndale Bennet (1816-1875)
Frank Bridge (1879-1941) - 1
*Alfredo Catalani (1854-1893)
Francesco Cavalli (1602-1676)
Ernest Chausson (1855-1899) - 4
Muzio Clementi (1752-1832) - 1
Edison Denisov (1929-1996) - 1
Ignacy Feliks Dobrzynski (1807-1867)
Alexander Fesca (1820-1849)
*John Field (1782-1837)
*Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837) - 1
Gian Francesco Malipiero (1882-1973) - 1
Erkki Melartin (1875-1937)
Giacomo Meyerbeer (1791-1864) - 2
*Masao Ohki (1901-1971)
Ottorino Respighi (1879-1936) - 1
*Charles Villiers Stanford (1852-1924)
Ernst Toch (1887-1964)
Henryk Wieniawski (1835-1880)
*Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745)

*New, nominated this round.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm voting for Chausson and Resipighi. 

I'll nominate later when I return from holidays. I guess that'll be week three of this game.


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

Antonio Caldara (1670-1736). The truth is that I am not a big fun of his music except for an oratorio. This is his early work, the "Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo". This masterpiece became my favorite oratorio beside the 40 years later written Handel Messiah. Hard task to choose recommendations because so many great arias, duets are in this work. To follow the original Italian text in English was a great enjoyment in spite of my limited English knowledge. It might be performed as an opera?!
Based on this wonderful oratorio I feel so that he deserves more attention.
Recommendations: 53:33-56:40, 57:04-59:22 *, 1:30:23-1:32:38, 1:42:10-1:49:05 (including 1:44:48-1:45:47*), 1:50:15-1:54:59 (Bach had definitely known it) , 1:55.38-1:58:22.




An aria from his other oratorio "Sedecia":





I vote for Edison Denisov this time.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Can we vote for our own nominations from 1st round?

I would like to support *Stanford *(his 5th Symphony is my favorite) and *Melartin*(of course).


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Azol said:


> Can we vote for our own nominations from 1st round?


That is what I was wondering too, but KenOC himself voted for his own nomination. I was going to change mine, but it is what it is.... This rule needed to be made clearer.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Bridge and Chausson from the first round; Field from this one, if I may.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I vote for Gian Francesco Malipiero and Masao Ohki.

My nomination is Karl-Birger Blomdahl 1916-1968. He was one of the most prominent composers of the 20th century if you read an article about him you would think he made music made up of ugly noises but fact is he wrote really good music that can be a joy to listen to. He was also chair of composition at the royal music conservatory in Sweden and head of the music department of Swedish radio.

Third symphony

Symphonic dances

Trio for clarinet, cello and piano.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, you can vote for a composer you have nominated, so long as your nomination was in a prior round.

Second, the intent was to allow up to two votes _in total_, regardless of round. The only limitation is that just given. So three votes is a no-no. But I can see how the rule in the OP might be read otherwise, so Pat Fairlea's triple vote is allowed to stand. But from here on, two votes in total, please.

Current listing:
Anton Stepanovich Arensky (1861-1906) - 2
Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga (1806-1826) - 2
William Sterndale Bennet (1816-1875)
*Karl-Birger Blomdahl (1916-1968)
Frank Bridge (1879-1941) - 2
*Antonio Caldara (1670-1736)
*Alfredo Catalani (1854-1893)
Francesco Cavalli (1602-1676)
Ernest Chausson (1855-1899) - 6
Muzio Clementi (1752-1832) - 1
Edison Denisov (1929-1996) - 2
Ignacy Feliks Dobrzynski (1807-1867)
Alexander Fesca (1820-1849)
*John Field (1782-1837) - 1
*Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837) - 1
Gian Francesco Malipiero (1882-1973) - 2
Erkki Melartin (1875-1937) - 1
Giacomo Meyerbeer (1791-1864) - 2
*Masao Ohki (1901-1971) - 1
Ottorino Respighi (1879-1936) - 2
*Charles Villiers Stanford (1852-1924) - 1
Ernst Toch (1887-1964)
Henryk Wieniawski (1835-1880)
*Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745)

*New, nominated this round.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Round 2 is closed. Please go to round 3:

http://www.talkclassical.com/47997-neglected-composers-game-round.html


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

KenOC, your link points to Round 1 instead of Round 3.

Here is the correct link: http://www.talkclassical.com/48156-neglected-composers-game-round.html


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Azol said:


> KenOC, your link points to Round 1 instead of Round 3.
> 
> Here is the correct link: http://www.talkclassical.com/48156-neglected-composers-game-round.html


Oops! To many Pina Coladas last night! Thanks, Azol.


----------

